# Severe Werther Tomorrow



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

...significant Severe Weather Outbreak Expected This Afternoon And
Evening...

A High Risk Of Severe Thunderstorms Exists This Afternoon And
Evening For Portions Of North Central Illinois...along And Southwest Of A Line From Dixon To Morris To Paxton. A Moderate Risk Of Severe Thunderstorms Exists Just South Of A Line From Rockford To Chicago To Portage Indiana...with A Slight Risk Over Extreme Northeastern Illinois.

Severe Thunderstorms Are Expected To Develop Across Northern
Illinois And Northwest Indiana This Afternoon And Evening. A Cold
Front Crossing The Area Will Bring An End The Severe Weather Threat Around Or Shortly After Midnight. Tornadoes...some Possibly Strong...very Large Hail...and Damaging Winds Are Likely...with The Greatest Threat In The High Risk Area.

Persons Across Northern Illinois And Northwest Indiana Should
Continue To Monitor This Developing Weather Situation Throughout The Day. Have A Plan Of Action Ready Should Severe Weather Approach Later Today.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

yes but there say chance of measurable snow on thursday maybe one last shot


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep we had strong storms here last night and they are calling for more tonight, more on Monday. Then a chance of snow flurries on Tuesday, with snow possible on Thursday.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We are getting hammered right now with Severe Thunderstroms......there are confirmed tornadoes just 1 county south of me. And they just upgraded our Thunderstorm watch to a Tornado watch....and there is a 60% chance of snow tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

AAHHH Mother Land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in the Bulls eye!!!!:yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sitting about 30 miles north of Minneapolis..... get to pull the all nighter, waiting with the plows on...

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/

Don't let it fool you...

so far we've gotten 1", and it's still 34 out....

I just hope it holds off until about 5 am...

Nothing I hate more is getting 3" of snow from 2 am until 5 am, and then everyone wondering why they aren't all plowed by 6 am.....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Long as you are plowing snow and not wood from the wind, that's a good thing..


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Grassbusters,

How did you guys fare last night? Only have had heavy rain here last night and today so far. Still calling for Strong storms here later on. I am not sure but I think we may have gotten about .75 to 1 inch here in the last hour. Things are really starting to green up and before long the mowers are going to be humming along. But they are still calling for some type of snow here in the next few days. 

JP


----------

